# Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

My wife and I picked up a 09 Routan SEL w/ RSE from Keffer VW last week and promptly left the following morning to Levittown, PA from Charlotte, NC. These are my impressions about the routan.....
To be forthcoming I will let you know that we were in the market for a MV to replace my 99 Dodge 2500 Cummins Turbo diesel. Not having my 28ft trailer or a racecar to haul around, this wasnt a sensible commuter car to haul my little boy around. Also needed one for the buisness to do catering deliveries. 
Engine/Performance/MPG: 4.0 motor. Drove 1400 miles in 5 days, 1200 highway. 24.4 average mpg @ average speed of 75 mph. Was usually banging out 80mph all day at 2100rpm. Engine is very smooth. A bit loud on acceleration, but if it sounded like a vr6 nobody would bat a eye. Good torque and it will easily bark the tires from a stoplight. Trans shifts smooth, didnt try manually shifting, didnt feel the need.
rating 1-10......9
Interior: Grey leather. Very nice and comfortable driving 10 hours at a clip. Full adjustable. Wished the seat would adjust lower. Power side doors are cool, but I dont like the feel of the door handle pull action to actuate the door to open. Feels two tight almost, like a Mk2 door handle that is ready to break. I use the remote to open the door , and the door jam button to close it. THe RSE is really cool, listened to the Sirius radio half the time, and my little boy watched dvds the other half, everyone was happy. Stereo sounded really nice. Heating and A/C controls worked well and easy to figure out. Had a VW look with the bluedisplay color. Instrument cluster is out of place for a "vw" They should have tried to do a better job to just change the gauge faces and backlighting to blue to make it match. Theis model has the manual back seat which takes no time at all to lay them down, actually faster than the power option. The in the floor storage is awesome and will hold a ton, one of its best features. Sunvisors and headliner is a white fabric. It is too light of a material and will get dirty really quick.
rating 1-10.......8
Ride/Feel/Handling/Braking..........Routan rides really smooth, feels soft in the turns and brakes really well. One thing I have noticed is there is twice as much brake dust on the rear wheels as the fronts. strange? Tires are bridgestones but in know way performance. TIres were also nitrogen filled.
rating 1-10
Ride..........9
Handling....7
Braking ....8
You guys can take this for what its worth. I know there are those who wont be happy unless its 100% VW, but for me I understand the Dodge product and am ok with having a nicer interior, and this fills the bill with what I will be using it for.
















































Overall I really like the routan.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (2008cc)*

Congrats! Looks great for a Chrysler product.








What do you think of the overall build quality? Close to VW standards?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (QUATTR0)*

Nice writeup!


----------



## NGUSPEED (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (QUATTR0)*

I took the Wife and 1st Daughter to see the Routan yesterday at Fairfax VW, and overall, I was pretty impressed overall with the cosmetics of the van.
The seats were very comfortable, and plush. There were VERY distinguishable Chrysler charateristics.
I didnt get to drive the van, since it was late, and I was too lazy to move the child seat, but Id give it some serious consideration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

Congrats on your purchase of the Routan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice writeup


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton)*

Enjoy the Routan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope to join you as an owner soon.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Congrats! Looks great for a Chrysler product.








What do you think of the overall build quality? Close to VW standards?

I would say the overall build quality is there with vw. Fit and finish is really good. Some plastic items are not quite there but close. 
One thing that is really plasticy feeling is the storage compartment between the two front seats. It could be more solid feeling, but is a big plus on how well it works. 4 cup holders on top with a middle compartment that held my Ipod, Garmin GPS w/ window mount and wallet. And in the lower compartment I was able to hold 10 dvd's and the garmin and cell phone cable. This van gives you plenty of space to store everday junk out of site.
The other thing not up to par is the instrument cluster. Needs a color / face change to be more vw. Also I forgot to mention the lcd displays wash out really bad with lighting coming from the rear onto the cluster, makes it unreadable. If they just fixed the cluster I would have nothing to complain about.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (2008cc)*

Dave, Time to lower it and put some dubs on it.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (2008cc)*

Nice photos and a helpful review from an actual owner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Enjoy your new Volkswagen Routan!


----------



## emPoWaH (Sep 21, 2001)

MPGs sound good... I've never gotten more than 22 mpg in our previous-generation Odyssey.
The Routan 4.0L has the best highway fuel economy of any seven-passenger vehicle*.
*Well, it's tied with the Odyssey VCM, Highlander Hybrid, and its Chrysler 4.0L cousins.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (emPoWaH)*

forgot to mention that I ran plain ol 87 octane the whole trip. Dealer delivered it filled (and I figured it wasnt with 93 at these high NC gas prices). At first fill up looked inside the fuel door for a recommended octane and found nothing. It doesnt seem to mind 87.........


----------



## vw248 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (2008cc)*

Extremely nice and helpful write-up. My dealer gave me a Routan SEL loaner when I took my Eos in for service a couple of weeks ago. I drove it two days and share your observations in every respect. I am not a minivan person (I own a GTI, a New Beetle convertible, and a 911 in addition to the Eos, and I have ordered a CC), but I thought the Routan was as nice as any minivan I have ever driven, including the well-reviewed Honda Odyssey. The VW suspension feels very different from that of the Town & Country, and the interior materials (both color and feel), fit, finish, and features are the best I've ever seen in a van. I hope VW does well with it, though my dealer says says sales are starting slowly. I have the feeling that this means there are deals to be had, and I would strongly recommend the Routan to anyone looking for this type of vehicle. Thanks again for your report!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Odd question but what does the key look like? Is it VW-ish?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (quailallstar)*

It's from Mercedes:


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions ([email protected])*

That interior actually looks pretty nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (2008cc)*

Shout out for a sister Silver Routan!! Seriously though, I agree to the T about the cluster, it's the only significant "cut corner" we've found in the 4 wks or so since letting go of our Eurovan and NB for the Routan. Overall though, we're smitten, kids love the power doors, the Uconnect and JoyBox are sweet and best of all, nobody I've spoken too knows the dirty little secret under the hood! I do wish that the leather seats were an option on the SE, though I'm on the lookout for some aftermarket skins if anyone has seen them. Ken


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (cotes1999)*

Someone needs to offer a kit of led's and gauge faces for the cluster. It needs a metal dead pedal kit also. Loving the van so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redstar (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (2008cc)*

sweet van dude. now put some shag carpet in it and maybe a cot in the stow and go.
i kinda dig those wheels.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (redstar)*

cragers and curb feelers is where I'm at.......................


----------



## redstar (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (2008cc)*

i think a little black paint in the right places would make those wheels look kinda like fuchs.
your kid is looking like a tank. id put $20 buck on him in a bout with leo.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I had about 2 hours and 120 miles of seat time in an SEL yesterday.
The ride was awesome - the suspension is crisp and clean and tight and responsive. I cruised down the highway in style & comfort. No creaks, no squeaks, no wind noise. Just the excellent sounds of the audio system. Braking, accelleration and shifting were excellent as well. About halfway thru the ride I discovered the convenient audio controls on the back of the steering wheel at the nine and three o'clock positions. I thought that was pretty cool.
I don't think it would be fair to compare the Routan to my '03 Eurovan because they are two different (but excellent) vehicles and it would be like comparing apples to oranges.
Two things that I would prefer in the Routan if I were to buy one - indigo backlit gauges with red illuminated needles and larger, easier-to-read icons on the climate control buttons.
All-in-all, I don't think buyers will be disappointed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwbugstuff at 12:45 AM 11-17-2008_


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (vwbugstuff)*

UPDATE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
So the airbag came on and stayed on for a couple of days. Took the Van to Keffer VW. Jay got me right in first thing and the tech had to call vw(protocol) and was eventually diagnosed as a dead airbag control module. The module is vin specific so they had to have one overnighted. Problem was we were headed to TN. Brian my salesman at Keffer really went to bat and got me a loaner Pon Red Routan SEL trim3 for the ride (Keffer rocks!)
Pom red van was nice, but on the trip the airbag light came on , then off, then on, then off etc, every time followed with a "ding". You get the idea. Alot different then my van, mine came on and stayed on with no dings. Houston, sounds like a recall in the making....
As far as the features on the Pom Red vs my Silver Bullet, the sunroof is nice, but i'm not a sunroof guy so it feels like money saved. The power folding rear seats I thought would be usefull, but I kinda found them annoying and slow, it might work for others though.
Picked the bullet up this evening and everything is good, they even washed and detailed it for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (2008cc)*

About time someone has posted a real life experience with the van as well as an honest review of it. Keep us posted on your ownership, please. I might be headed for Routan as well. Even if it's not 100% VW.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice write-up!
The dealership gave me a ride home when my car was in for service and their shuttle was a new Routan. It wasn't an SEL, but it was it was really nice for a MV. The only thing that screamed "Chrysler" to me was the cheap look/feel of the dash. Other than than, the fit and finish was pretty good. The engine (I think it was the 3.8, IIRC) was REALLY quite, even under WOT...the driver was crazy. If I could change anything on it, I would replace the Chrysler stereo with that from VW...oh and the cluster, but the ones in the Routan aren't terrible by any means. Ultimately, I would say it's on par with an Odyssey or Sienna. I wouldn't even attempt to compare it to a Chevrolet Uplander (my grandma has one) or any Ford crossover. Only time will tell if the Routans are as reliable as their Japanese counterparts (fingers crossed).
- Jeremy.


_Modified by jtrujillo86 at 10:10 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_Only time will tell if the Routans are as reliable as their Japanese counterparts (fingers crossed).
- Jeremy.


I'm confident it will be. If you go to Consumerguide.com, the Chrysler Town & Country and the Dodge Grand Caravan are regularly on their list of recommended Best Buys. No reason to believe the Routan shouldn't do as well since they're all cousins.
http://consumerguideauto.howst...5.htm


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_It's from Mercedes:









Why didn't they at least incorporate the same key the Passat uses? That means VW use three completely different key styles. Lame. 
- Jeremy.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_
Why didn't they at least incorporate the same key the Passat uses? That means VW use three completely different key styles. Lame. 
- Jeremy.

because the van's not a true vw


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (vince557)*

i like the benz key much better than the flip key of my wifes audi. remote has 5 times the range


_Modified by 2008cc at 11:16 AM 12-8-2008_


----------



## lions19 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (2008cc)*

Congrats on your new car. I've also ordered a SEL RSE and it's on the way. I have one question, I saw a lot of pictures of Routan online, some pictures show a tray/bin (for dual monitors) mounted from the top all the way from the the second to third row. Some of them shows separate trays/bins mounted from the top. I just got confused, can you please let me know what you have?
Thanks.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (lions19)*

the monitor/ tray bin thing changes alittle it you have a sunroof or not. I think they are different depending on the sunroof factor.


----------



## lions19 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (2008cc)*

Thanks.


----------



## lions19 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (2008cc)*

do you have any problem to view the rear when dvd screen is down?
Thanks.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (lions19)*

no problems what so ever


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lions19* »_do you have any problem to view the rear when dvd screen is down?
Thanks.


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_no problems what so ever

Sure looks like someone needed a second opinion....








What? Am I not to be trusted?.....I guess my reviews just aren't as good as yours _2008cc_


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (jsmyle1%...)*

dont think its your not trusted, just we have the same vehicle, different trim packages, and there lies the difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you cant blame someone for asking questions, this is a big purchase


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_...you cant blame someone for asking questions, this is a big purchase

It ain't _THAT_ big!!..........certainly not _nearly_ as big as the Odyssey!!








It's all good.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lions19 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (jsmyle1%...)*

not meant to offend your opinion initially. when i buy something, i would like to get more perspectives. thx to you all.
In addition, thx to your publication. it did get my attention.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan SEL RSE.....First Impressions (lions19)*

bump this up


----------

